# How to post youtube videos



## G-stars

Hello everyone I'm doing a quick and simple tutorial on how to post a video on the forum from youtube, but theoretically it should work from other video sites aswell like dailymotion, vimeo, etc... I will provide a few screenshots of how to do this.

1. First find the video you are looking for. If you want to upload a personal video, then the best way would be to create a youtube account and then follow the simple instructions of how to upload it.

2. Once that is done, what you need to do is copy the link from the top like so:



3. Then when you go to post the video on the forum, click on the media link like so.


----------



## G-stars




----------



## G-stars

4. After that this should pop up.




5. Now simply paste the link you had previously copied from youtube, and then press embed. Your video should now be viewable through the app and of course online through a computer


----------



## Yvonne G

Thank you.


----------



## N2TORTS

Gus ....Thank you for taking the time ....I'll give it a shot!


----------



## G-stars

N2TORTS said:


> Gus ....Thank you for taking the time ....I'll give it a shot!



No problem JD


----------

